# iphone 5 display glas gerissen



## guenny42 (27. Oktober 2012)

hallo mein iphone 5 display glas ist gerissen nur das glas und such ersatz was meint ihr wie lang es dauern wird bis das im ebay kriegt hatte vorher 4s is stabiler durch den glas rücken ist dadurch aber auch schwerer was den sturz verstärkt ich weis ist ganz normal bei apple 240 euronen für wechsel wechseln die dann das ganze display aus ?


----------



## pedi (27. Oktober 2012)

,   .

kennst du diese zeichen?


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Oktober 2012)

Kennt ihr dieses Buch? Duden online


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## norse (27. Oktober 2012)

Nen 600€ smartphone mit eBay Ersatzteil reparieren?! Oha

Auf phonewerkstatt. De kannst du dir die Einheit selber bestellen und austauschen. Beim 5er iPhone ist das nicht mehr so einfach mit nur Glas austauschen, du kommst Nicht um die kompletteinheit


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2012)

Apple Werkstatt ist die beste Lösung.
Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache


----------



## skyw8lk3r (28. Oktober 2012)

ich würde ja auch mal direkt mit Apple sprechen, die haben da ja recht gute Angebote!

Defektes Gerät tauschen für 149€  weiß aber nicht inwiefern das für das iPhone 5 gilt.
Habe das Angebot persönlich mal in einem Apple Store bekommen, mein altes iPhone 4 hatte die ersten Anzeichen von Alterschwächen am Home-Button und die hätten mir für 149€ direkt ein neues Handy in die Hand gedrückt


----------

